# Project B11 sr20ve VVL



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

HI just bougth the VE, and this is going to be my project. This is what I actually have, VE engine , g20 sr20de 93' ecu, and harness, alternator. This would be a complete swap because the engine that my car has is a carbureted one, so I'll appreciate all the help that you guys can give me. Thanks


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

macakin said:


> HI just bougth the VE, and this is going to be my project. This is what I actually have, VE engine , g20 sr20de 93' ecu, and harness, alternator. This would be a complete swap because the engine that my car has is a carbureted one, so I'll appreciate all the help that you guys can give me. Thanks



well you will have a Sr20 swap in your hands. most all applies with the ve too. hope you have a go getter tude

good luck,and plz keep us posted.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Red_Coupe said:


> well you will have a Sr20 swap in your hands. most all applies with the ve too. hope you have a go getter tude
> 
> good luck,and plz keep us posted.



and like i posted in your other post, ecu won't work properly.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> and like i posted in your other post, ecu won't work properly.



yep u will have to send it to JWT for some reajustment.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Red_Coupe said:


> yep u will have to send it to JWT for some reajustment.


Do you know if they can retune that though to work the VVL ?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> Do you know if they can retune that though to work the VVL ?


Well if thay can make a DE ECU into a DET,I would think it will be close to the same way. It's just a phone call away.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Red_Coupe said:


> Well if thay can make a DE ECU into a DET,I would think it will be close to the same way. It's just a phone call away.


Well you SR20 guys can go ahead and do that...I'll stay faithful to my 80's technology (ie CA)


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> Well you SR20 guys can go ahead and do that...I'll stay faithful to my 80's technology (ie CA)


IIRC the only reason that nissan stopped building them is 
because of cost. tooo much to make.


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Here you go guys, not finished yet but almost :thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

wow that sweet good luck with it all there will not be a honda that will pull away from you work on the brakes they are weak on the B11.

and the CA is king imagine a CA18/20VE/T oh yeah that would be sweet.


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

*Brakes*

I got b13 brakes on it :thumbup:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

do tell how that must have been fun to do


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

My mechanic had to take the b13 hub assembly to have it modified to fit the ball joint and also needed some modification on the struts.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

macakin said:


> My mechanic had to take the b13 hub assembly to have it modified to fit the ball joint and also needed some modification on the struts.



hey, great to here . how goes it in the big PR? how is the car tracking with the alingment? did you mod the trailing arms too (sway bars) modification on the struts?

well keep us posted.

chip


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

mille-16i said:


> do tell how that must have been fun to do


Here's a pic of it...


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

finally got the tach cluster connected here's a vid of it 
YouTube - SR20VE Revving testing the new cluster

If anyone needs help wiring their tach let me know 
[email protected]


----------



## joaquin714 (May 18, 2006)

All I can say about your B11 is wow.....


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

New update, change of wheels and track times, on sept I'll celebrate its 3rd year of hard work on the streets, with the VE swap, as a daily driver 
















It ran [email protected] with 2.44 60ft
YouTube - b11VE vvl Sentra at the track


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

That is a wicked ride. Very nice...14 sec could easily do mid 13's.


----------



## J.Boy (Jul 9, 2008)

yo!! that car looks great.. i need ur help. i have a 4 door nissan b11 sunny RHD.. i really want to swap the engine 2 replace it with an sr20 and still have it as my everyday car.. can u give me the know how..i will take any help i get..by the way it has a b13 engine in it thus far...


----------



## Fins510 (Oct 20, 2006)

I sent you a PM re: B-11 factory tach and fuel/temp gauge and how to wire it. I hope you still hang out here. ... and yes your car is BADASS!


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Back from the dead jahaaaaaaa Just to let you guys know, the car ran a 13.44 @ 105mph , with 2.19 60ft with drag radials 

this was a 13.5 pass


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Some more pics of the car


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

nice whip!!


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

A recent vid


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

love the lil sentras...they are so underestimated and then you blow their doors off....lol

nice run....sounds great!


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Ran 12sec at the track with slicks


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

This last friday the car ran 3 more consecutive 12.9 passes the lowest was [email protected] with 2.01 60ft


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

Daaaaaaamn Macakin!!!!!! That's bad ass. You are the reason I kept my B11 1985 Sentra. I had a towe truck on the way here to take it to the junkyard but changed my mind at the last minute with hopes of doing a swap like this!!!!!!


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

MAAAAAAAAAAAANNN Thats a Bad ass swap. Nice clean mean machine. It's a sleeper to the 10th power!!!! Please help me with mine. I have an 85 B11 too.


----------



## panapower (Feb 2, 2006)

that's badazz!!!! :woowoo::woowoo:


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice beat down. I bet the guy running against you down the track wasn't expecting that.:wtf:


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

How did you mount the tranny to the car? The tanny mount on the B11 mounts like the passenger side mount. The big bolt that goes through the center of the mount is facing the rear of the car.The tranny mount for the sr20 faces the left side of the car (with the big bolt that goes through the center of the mount going into the frame). How did you make this work?

I also noticed the B11 hubs have a smaller lug pattern (4x100) than what normally comes on the 85 sentra (4x114). Did you change the rear hubs too or do you have 4x100 wheels on the front and 4x114 wheels on the rear?


----------



## dc588 (Aug 14, 2007)

nice run .keep up the good work .


----------

